# Teen mum-to-be



## babies2010

Hey y'all! My names megan I am 34 weeks and 1 day pregnant with my first baby! And I cannot wait. I am going to be a teen mom, please don't judge me, I have a lot of experience with children and know exactly what I am letting myself in for, thank you very much. I will not tolerate and put up with inappropriate comments, I have been called every name under the sun for getting pregnant at 16. In my opinion every child concieved is a gift from god no matter how old the mother and father are. I wanted to join this site to share with other young moms, experiences and opinions. Please don't be a stranger, ask me questions leave me comments. 

Love
M and bumpxxxxx


Another thing, I don't know the sex of the baby and am not going to find out.


----------



## ALY

hiya welcome to bnb :flower:

i got preg at 15 had her when i was 16 she is now 8 nearly 9 and i have another 2 :happydance:

if you ever want to talk to someone who had been there then just pm me :thumbup:

ohhhhh and dont worry about people judging you as were are all freindly and there is also a teen section :kiss:


----------



## babies2010

Another thing. The baby is due sept 1st


----------



## babies2010

ALY said:


> hiya welcome to bnb :flower:
> 
> i got preg at 15 had her when i was 16 she is now 8 nearly 9 and i have another 2 :happydance:
> 
> if you ever want to talk to someone who had been there then just pm me :thumbup:
> 
> ohhhhh and dont worry about people judging you as were are all freindly and there is also a teen section :kiss:

Thank you so much! That has made me feel a lot better! It gives me confidence in myself, and encourages the fact that I can do this and I can do it on my own! What are your children called?


----------



## ALY

holly is 8 
robyn is 4 and my little man samuel (samsam) is 2 xxxx

the teen section is great babes they will answer all your questions for you and will make you feel at home :)


----------



## vhal_x

I'm also a teen mum-to-be, I fell pregnant at 17 and have just turned 18 a few weeks ago. At 23 weeks pregnant, I'm still not showing much, but I know the dirty looks and comments to expect within the coming weeks. I am a tiny 5 foot, and look younger than I am, which will no doubt just add fuel to the fire for all the people saying nasty things about me.

At the end of it all you'll have a beautiful little baby :baby:

I'm due November 17th so you're due before me :hugs:

Good luck :happydance: xx​


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello,
Welcome to BnB :)
x


----------



## shellie_a

Hey babe!! Welcome to BNB! :) You shouldn't give 2 shites what people say about us.. Yeah we're frikken teenage parents and we're proud!!! I fell pregnant when I was 16, Dylan is now 19 months old and I've just turned 19! He's such an amazing, clever, incredible and cute little boy and I'm so proud of him!! We're just as good at being a mum then a 36 year old! In a way.. we're way better as we're young, fun and can run around after them all day! :D Congrats on the bump sweetie! I'm here if you ever need to chat or need advice xxxxx


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi :hi: welcome to baby and bump and Congratulations on the littl one, i wouldnt bother what ignorant ppl av to say, im sure you will make a great mum regardless of your age :laugh2:​


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## babies2010

Thank you to everyone who has commetted auch encouraging things! I don't ware what anyone thinks, why Gould I? The only thing I care about that is in a month and a halts time, I have a beautiful healthy happy baby!


----------



## michmash

Hello there!

Congrats on your pregnancy! Just don't bother caring about certain comments... You know what's best for you and the baby and that's it. Good luck! :kiss:


----------



## shellie_a

babies2010 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has commetted auch encouraging things! I don't ware what anyone thinks, why Gould I? The only thing I care about that is in a month and a halts time, I have a beautiful healthy happy baby!

That's deffo the right attitude to have hun :) Eeeek, not long to go now then!!! I bet you're way excited :D xx


----------



## babies2010

Thank you to you all for all your lovely messages! It really means the world to me! I do t care what anyone else thinks of me, why should I? All I care about is having my beautiful, happy and healthy baby in 6weeks time!I will be sure to get in touch with you guys as I do have a lot of questions. Good luck to those of you who are having babies and congratulations to those of you who have had your little angels. Keep I. Touch and keep and eye out for my updates! I will be sure to also post a more updated belly pic as my dispat pic as my one at the moment is of my 23 weeks belly!!!!!!


----------



## oxchrissyxo

o yea plz do keep us posted! :thumbup: hope you have a happy and healthy 6 weeks! :laugh2:​


----------



## babies2010

just updated my picture, i took this just this morning, same outfit as my 23 week one, i can stil fit into it!!! woop woop. I did it soo you guys can see the difference! Yes i am HUGE! my doctor says im measuring 36/37 weeks! She also said that all my wait is carried on my front i havent really put on wait anywhere else, woot woot! She aslo said the baby isn't actually that big but i have alot of fluid sooooooooo, thats why i'm so big. Enjoy,
I am sooooooooooo excited!


----------



## shellie_a

Wow!! You're mahoooosive!! xx


----------



## oxchrissyxo

*wow you have a right to be sooooooooooo excited! what a beautiful big bump, so cant wait to have my own bump hopefuly sooner rather than later!x*​


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

babies2010 said:


> Hey y'all! My names megan I am 34 weeks and 1 day pregnant with my first baby! And I cannot wait. I am going to be a teen mom, please don't judge me, I have a lot of experience with children and know exactly what I am letting myself in for, thank you very much. I will not tolerate and put up with inappropriate comments, I have been called every name under the sun for getting pregnant at 16. In my opinion every child concieved is a gift from god no matter how old the mother and father are. I wanted to join this site to share with other young moms, experiences and opinions. Please don't be a stranger, ask me questions leave me comments.
> 
> Love
> M and bumpxxxxx
> 
> 
> Another thing, I don't know the sex of the baby and am not going to find out.

Hey i am Heather i am 19. Had my 1st at 16 he was 6 weeks prem and i have a girl 16 months.xx


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Welcome darling !!! i think its great that you have such a positive attitude that is fantiastic and great for your child =D i had my first when i was 17 so i can understand completly by what you mean with looks and people making you feel bad for being so young and pregnant . But im 30 now and she is almost 13 still cant belive it was that long ago i was pregnant with her. Anyways hun the people here are fantastic and give great advice and are very supportive Welcome to bnb:hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

hello and welcome, you certainly wont be judged here - and theres a great section where you can speak to other teen mums who are going through the same experiences :)


----------



## babies2010

I had a doctors appointment yesterday and found out that after some confusion and misunderstanding I am intact 37 WEEKS!!!!!!!! To read the whole story at length visits a thread I posted in the teen section called- further along than I thought 

Very excited but also kind of terrified!


----------



## HanKi x

Welcome to Bnb! :wave: Congrats!


----------



## shellie_a

Omg babe!! Bet you're super excited now!! :D x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/09728be4.gif


----------



## babies2010

shellie_a said:


> Omg babe!! Bet you're super excited now!! :D x

\Thank you soooooo much! i am soooooooooo excited but very scared also. My new due date is august 10th just sooo you all know!
yaaayayayayayayayayayay!!!! cant wait to meet my baby!


----------



## jaytee.

Helloo! Congrats, bet your so excited!:flower:
H&H 6 weeks to you!


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## shellie_a

babies2010 said:


> shellie_a said:
> 
> 
> Omg babe!! Bet you're super excited now!! :D x
> 
> \Thank you soooooo much! i am soooooooooo excited but very scared also. My new due date is august 10th just sooo you all know!
> yaaayayayayayayayayayay!!!! cant wait to meet my baby!Click to expand...

That must be hell awsome for you! Getting to meet your little buba earlier than you thought!! That means you've only got like 17 days to go!! Keep us updated and let us know if anything happens!! You never know.. You might even get to meet him/her a little earlier than that!! :D xx


----------



## babies2010

shellie_a said:


> babies2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellie_a said:
> 
> 
> Omg babe!! Bet you're super excited now!! :D x
> 
> \Thank you soooooo much! i am soooooooooo excited but very scared also. My new due date is august 10th just sooo you all know!
> yaaayayayayayayayayayay!!!! cant wait to meet my baby!Click to expand...
> 
> That must be hell awsome for you! Getting to meet your little buba earlier than you thought!! That means you've only got like 17 days to go!! Keep us updated and let us know if anything happens!! You never know.. You might even get to meet him/her a little earlier than that!! :D xxClick to expand...

Well early births run in both mine and robs(FOB) family soooooooooooo we might get to meet him/her earlier!!! Still need to get a heap of things ready tho. Half of me is hoping baby comes early half is hoping baby is on time!! I'll be sure to keep you all uptated! At the moment I have got very little movement and baby is head down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cotawalls

Im young and pregnant too


----------



## AppleBlossom

Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## babies2010

since i dont know the sex of the baby, i was wondering if you guys want to guess until the baby comes~
go ahead.......take a good look at my picture and take a guess. 
at the moment, form my other forums, its neck and neck!


----------



## Janesworld

Hi there, and welcome! I'll have to guess boy...

I think regardless if your 16 or 36, having your first child is a completely new experience, and you learn as you go. I think a teen in the right mindset (which you appear to be in) can be just as prepared for a child as anyone else. Good luck with everything!

And geez, I can't imagine what I would have done if I suddenly found out I was full term when I thought I was only 34 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hey :hi: avnt been on in a cupl of days just notices the whole further on than u thought u wer fing, wow that must of been a bit of a shock:wacko:, im gona check out ur other thread, im voting litl girl :pink:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Hiya hun and welcome to BnB :wave:

Congratulations on pregnancy :) and if you ever want to chat just PM me :) xx


----------



## shellie_a

I'm going to say a girl.. That's what I want next!! I'm dying to buy pink!!!


----------



## babies2010

Thank you to everyone who replies! This is my first official baby countdown uptate! 
So I have been having contractions for the past 2 days. Yesturday they started getting really bad and string so I went to the hospital just to make sure everything was okay with the baby. The doctor checked me for dilation and ephacement(sp?) and monitored my contractions for 45 mins. 
She told me that my contractions although were strong and hard are irregular and not uncommon. Anyway she said baby has dropped and should be engaged within the next 48 hours! I was 1cm dilated and 30% ephaced!!!!!!!!!!
She said to contact them if I had any worries and to expect my waters to break and labour to start within the next week or so!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't believe and I am so excited! Keep guessing with the gender and I'm still hunting for Italian little girl names!!! 
I'll give you all another upate when there is more exciting news!


----------



## oxchrissyxo

aww wow im so excited for you, cant wait til i go through all that, bet ur proper excited to see your litl 1? yes plz do keep us informed. :happydance:​


----------



## shellie_a

babies2010 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replies! This is my first official baby countdown uptate!
> So I have been having contractions for the past 2 days. Yesturday they started getting really bad and string so I went to the hospital just to make sure everything was okay with the baby. The doctor checked me for dilation and ephacement(sp?) and monitored my contractions for 45 mins.
> She told me that my contractions although were strong and hard are irregular and not uncommon. Anyway she said baby has dropped and should be engaged within the next 48 hours! I was 1cm dilated and 30% ephaced!!!!!!!!!!
> She said to contact them if I had any worries and to expect my waters to break and labour to start within the next week or so!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe and I am so excited! Keep guessing with the gender and I'm still hunting for Italian little girl names!!!
> I'll give you all another upate when there is more exciting news!


Yaaaayyy!! :D I'm hell excited for you!!! I think Isabella is a nice name, Pretty sure it's Italian too! :D xxxx


----------



## malia

babies2010 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replies! This is my first official baby countdown uptate!
> So I have been having contractions for the past 2 days. Yesturday they started getting really bad and string so I went to the hospital just to make sure everything was okay with the baby. The doctor checked me for dilation and ephacement(sp?) and monitored my contractions for 45 mins.
> She told me that my contractions although were strong and hard are irregular and not uncommon. Anyway she said baby has dropped and should be engaged within the next 48 hours! I was 1cm dilated and 30% ephaced!!!!!!!!!!
> She said to contact them if I had any worries and to expect my waters to break and labour to start within the next week or so!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe and I am so excited! Keep guessing with the gender and I'm still hunting for Italian little girl names!!!
> I'll give you all another upate when there is more exciting news!

Congrats! :)
As for the name, Adrienne is one of my favourites.


----------



## babies2010

38 weeks preggers today!!!!!!!!!! Have a check up tomorrow! I'll let you know. 

Keep thinking of names! I'm almost convinced Its going to be a boy. We have two names
First is Caleb Rory FAnchini- Welles 
Second is Billy Elijah Fanchini -Welles


----------



## Cheryl xx

:hi: xx


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello and Welcome to BnB
Congrates on your bump
I got Pregnant at 15 and gave birth at 16,i have two little girls and i have one more on the way and i am 19,so i kind of know how you feel and you can pm me whenever you want.


----------



## babies2010

Okay so this is only a very quick update but a VERY exciting one!!!! I just got back from my doctors appointment which was scheduled for later on today but my contractions have been getting more uncomfortable and more common so I made them push it forward! Anyway she did my I internal and told me that I was 60%effaced and 4 cm dilated!!!!! Woop woop!!!!! She said she would expect my waters to break anytime sand that the baby was almost ready to say hello!!!!

I am sooooooooo excited!!!!! 
Me and my mum got back to the apartment and almost two hours ago, my water broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm typing this during my contraction break. They are not very strong and 25 minutes apart. My midwife/doctor what ever you want to call her is on her way with the birth pool we are hiring. I am planning to have a home birth and hope to keep you guys informed throughout labor!!!! How technology generation am I! 

Wish me luck guys!!! Maybe next time you'll see a post saying the baby here!!!!!!! Yay! Very nervous!

Love megan and bump!!!!


----------



## babies2010

I'm going to keep you guys informed via FS(if you know what that means) my name is meganmommy2010


----------



## shellie_a

babies2010 said:


> 38 weeks preggers today!!!!!!!!!! Have a check up tomorrow! I'll let you know.
> 
> Keep thinking of names! I'm almost convinced Its going to be a boy. We have two names
> First is Caleb Rory FAnchini- Welles
> Second is Billy Elijah Fanchini -Welles

I LOVE Billy Elijah!! That's beautiful :)
But.. if it's a girl.. I deffo think Isabella! xx


----------



## babies2010

Hello everyone who has been following Megans story here on BnB! I'm joanne her mum and she has asked me to inform you(as she is a little pre occupied)that she has given birth to a beautiful baby girl! Weighing in at 5lbs 6oz born at 4:07am on 30th of July 2010 after 17 and a half hours of labour. She did so well with no pain killers and plenty of laughter and humour. She had no pain relief and ended up pushing for just 20mins. Rob was by her side the entire time and cut the cord.both megan and rob are extremely proud and happy with their beautiful baby girl and can't wait to see her grow. They are both going to be fabulous parents and I as a mum could not be more proud of my little girl! Meg says she will be on bnb as soon as she can and can't wait to ask you guys questions and share stories about being new mummies! 
Baby has no name as yet they are just enjoying their baby!


----------



## REACEANN

Hi im ann 19 single mum and new mum to lydia 3 weeksx


----------



## MissMamma

Congratulations Megan!!! I noticed your mum posted on your other thread saying you'd had a baby girl so thought i'd pop over and say congrats. And no pain meds! Go girl! Let us know how you're doing [with pics! :haha:] and what you decide to call her..xx


----------



## embojet

:hi: welcome to BnB and congratulations


----------



## xxHollaxx88

Heya chick! hope all goes well with your birth and i hope your lil one is a healthy baby :). Omgosh about the confusion with your DD! i bet you was like :O. If anyone gives you negative comments sod them, just because your a teenager doesnt mean you wont be a fab mum! im sure your gonna be amazing! Anyways, hope your ok and i bet your well excited! eeeeek :)
xxxxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## babies2010

xxHollaxx88 said:


> Heya chick! hope all goes well with your birth and i hope your lil one is a healthy baby :). Omgosh about the confusion with your DD! i bet you was like :O. If anyone gives you negative comments sod them, just because your a teenager doesnt mean you wont be a fab mum! im sure your gonna be amazing! Anyways, hope your ok and i bet your well excited! eeeeek :)
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust:

Hey thanks for replying! I've actually had the baby! A baby girl!!!!! Everyone thought it's was going to be a boy! The birth went amazingly well! I had no pain relief and after 17 and a half hours and 18 mins of pushing my 5lbs 6oz baby girl was born! She still has no name but me and her dad are almost there I think!


----------



## xxHollaxx88

awww yay! so glad it went well for u all! no pain relief, hats off to you missy, i was in agony and gave in lol x


----------



## babies2010

My baby princess is called Belle Sophia


----------



## loulou10

babies2010 said:


> My baby princess is called Belle Sophia

i just read this whole thread what an amazing story congats on baby belle so beautiful i was a teen mum at 16 my daughter is now 10 you will be a great mum all the best to you and your little family.xx


----------

